# Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??

Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDGBP quotes & news - Google Finance
Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDUSD quotes & news - Google Finance
Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDEUR quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??
> 
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDGBP quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDUSD quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDEUR quotes & news - Google Finance


It's Seasonal trends... last year June-Aug was even wrost.. I have noticed this trend for last five years.. seasonal crest and troughs are there for all currencies..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rackspace said:


> Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??
> 
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDGBP quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDUSD quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDEUR quotes & news - Google Finance


AUD to INR is also going low for last few days....bad luck as I am try'g get the conversion done..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

This is because global markets are plumbing as banking sector in EURO zone developed some fears , if you guys not aware there are serious economic problems in Spain , Greece and Portugal which draged economy back to August 2009 lows across the EURO zone , so every developing country and developed country has exposure to europe so does OZ , Also whenever there is downturn in economy then currencies of developed countries will start going down and vice versa


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I will be transferring funds (buying Aus dollars) in the next month .... let's hope it stays low for awhile


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??
> 
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDGBP quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDUSD quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDEUR quotes & news - Google Finance


It does that.
If you follow it over the last few years it has been up and down more than a see saw.
Because I live abroad I follow the Aust $ very closely to decide when to send money home.


----------



## DavidE (May 26, 2010)

It's good to keep a close eye on the exchange rate to pick a good moment to move your funds around.

As described by Ozaspirant the $AU is considered a high risk currency as it's exposed to the global recovery. The situation in Europe is not helping one bit - it potentially slows global recovery. Investors are reducing their risk profiles - it's not just the Aussie $, other equities and commodities are also taking a battering.

We've gone from around 94c late last year (we cheerfully did a bunch of shopping in the USA at the time), to 80-81c at the moment. So I'm not allowed to shop in the USA this week!

The general opinion seems to be that it's not going to recover in a hurry.

David


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??
> 
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDGBP quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDUSD quotes & news - Google Finance
> Australian Dollar: CURRENCY:AUDEUR quotes & news - Google Finance


Over-valued


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Why is Australian dollar falling so sharply against all major currencies??


Looking at the GBP £ to the AUS $, it is returning to previous, more normal, levels as sharply as it went up:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The Brit in Aus said:


> Looking at the GBP £ to the AUS $, it is returning to previous, more normal, levels as sharply as it went up:


Mmmmmm, it will still remain strong against the Pound for a while......


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Currently, I'd rather ask, why is it so strong against US$ and euro?  Must be pretty good economy.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No, its the fact that the USD and the Pound is so weak.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Is strong because all the other currencies are basically trying to lower theres.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

whats up in new trend Aug 2013


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

because election comming,, economy in australia slowing for that moment. 


Also some country towards australia going up,,like my europe rapidly,, other remain unchanged...means your country maybe start to be better off than australia,, so thats why


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I wanted to travel in jan 2014 should I buy Ausi dollar now or wait till aug end as new gov will be there in sept


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I also have to buy AUD..will be moving to Aus in 2014. 

Any suggestions should I buy now or wait till dec/jan? When is the dollar expected to reach its normal rate (fone it was few months before) back ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

its better to buy it now..my opinion


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

My research says buy it in slabs, will move down a bit in couple of weeks. So grab it next week to be on safe side


----------

